
Whatever you do, do not use Google Allo: Edward Snowden - ridobok
https://www.facebook.com/AndroidMalware/posts/1203002966389869
======
midgetjones
Actual link: [https://www.rt.com/usa/360196-edward-snowden-google-
allo/](https://www.rt.com/usa/360196-edward-snowden-google-allo/)

